# Hatchets?



## stonewall1350 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just curious if anyone here has trained FMA with hatchets. Do you think it is viable? No? Girlfriend's brother wants to learn something to teach him how to use a hatchet. He just likes them (always picks the dwarf/battle axe in games and so on). I've seen a few videos but just curious about personal views at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 24, 2017)

Well there are several tribal hatchets in the Philippines.  Particularly known is the Igorot head hunting axe.  Certain arts have this within their curriculum so it is already there.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Mar 24, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well there are several tribal hatchets in the Philippines.  Particularly known is the Igorot head hunting axe.  Certain arts have this within their curriculum so it is already there.



Nice. I would find it hard to imagine that it wouldn't be. Hatchets are pretty universal as a tool. Vikings, native Americans, Egyptians, and on and on. They were everywhere. It is one of the most basic human tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 24, 2017)

Some of the Chinese systems use hand axes as well, but that kind of thing would be taught later in the system.  I doubt a sifu would be willing to teach that to a new person who just walked in and asked for it.

Personally, I took some Chinese butterfly sword material and started doing it with tomahawks.  I found that it translated pretty cleanly.  I had asked sifu if he knew any axe material, he said no, but I should try it with the butterfly sword, it was his suggestion.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2017)

Tomahawks make for a great adaption of FMA material.  It combines the impact nature of the stick, the cutting edge of a blade, and the hooking qualities of a reverse grip knife.  You can go a lot of places to show how your base material expands into a not standard FMA weapon.


----------

